# Camo AR - 20 inch barrels



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Do anyone know of other name brands that make a camo AR for hunting?

Also, what would I give up if I went with a 16 inch barrel vs. 20 inch?


http://wisewildlifesolutions.com/sig-sauer/m400-hunter-camo.html

http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire/model-r-15/model-r-15.aspx


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I know others on here have a lot more experience with the AR's than me, but from what I read, the 16 inch barrel does not give you the inteded muzzel velocity for the 223/5.56 ammo. The sources I found, stated that the bullets failed to fragment at the lower speeds, and mortality was decreased. Of course I would guess that you would also lose long range accuracy.
The 16 inch barrels are popular, because thay are easy to carry, and handle in close quarters, but I don't think they are very effective ballistics wise, and most are too light ....problably better with a bull barrel.
If I wanted to look cool I'd get a short barrel, If I wanted to hit my target at 300+++ yards I'd get a 20+ inch barrel. That goes for any rifle/calibre.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

S&W ,Click on tactical rifles,check out the 300 Whisper,also shoots ACC 300 blackout,in camo.It has a 16 in barrel.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

The 6.8 is built for the 16" barrels and all your specs are based on that. I feel like if you are a hunter, want an easy handling weapon and lightweight you give up the little fps you will lose and go 16", all my AR's are 16", 4 hogs DRT, no problem and excellent 200-225yds in the 6.8. NOW IF you are a bench target shooter, maybe you want the 20"


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> I know others on here have a lot more experience with the AR's than me, but from what I read, the 16 inch barrel does not give you the inteded muzzel velocity for the 223/5.56 ammo. The sources I found, stated that the bullets failed to fragment at the lower speeds, and mortality was decreased. Of course I would guess that you would also lose long range accuracy.
> The 16 inch barrels are popular, because thay are easy to carry, and handle in close quarters, but I don't think they are very effective ballistics wise, and most are too light ....problably better with a bull barrel.
> If I wanted to look cool I'd get a short barrel, If I wanted to hit my target at 300+++ yards I'd get a 20+ inch barrel. That goes for any rifle/calibre.


Here's a handy chart that shows the distances that 55gr M193 5.56 ammo will fragment. All of this hinges on the 2700fps fragment threshold. A 16 inch barrel is a good middle ground in barrel lengths. The only con you will get aside from velocity is that the shorter gas length will result in more recoil and wear, but for most people who are low volume shooters this is a non-issue.

http://ammo.ar15.com/ammo/project/term_fragrange.html

As for who makes camo ARs, other than the two listed I think Bushmaster and DPMS may, but I think that the Remington has the best paint job.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Gravity good point, one of my 6.8's has the carbine length gas system the other has a mid length, tons of difference.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> The 6.8 is built for the 16" barrels and all your specs are based on that. I feel like if you are a hunter, want an easy handling weapon and lightweight you give up the little fps you will lose and go 16", all my AR's are 16", 4 hogs DRT, no problem and excellent 200-225yds in the 6.8. NOW IF you are a bench target shooter, maybe you want the 20"


I have a Bushmaster M4 for play, now I want an AR style rifle for hunting. The Remington comes in a 308 also.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

A 16 inch barrel may not be less accurate than a 20 inch barrel if you are not shooting iron sights. The barrel harmonics will be different with a shorter barrel. Using iron sights you will have a longer sight radius with irons on a longer barrel so it will be more "accurate".


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Caution,* opinons* to follow...

What do you lose with a 16" barrel? Velocity.

With less velocity your bullet isn't going to go as far as fast with as much energy. Are you going to see a huge difference in performance at the ranges you're shooting? I don't know. Depends on what you're shooting.

The table Gravity put out is some good stuff but that's for military ammo. If you're hunting, you have other options for bullets besides what's in the table. You can load a round to do what ever you want (within reason) with a 16" barrel at intermediate ranges. If you want to shoot out to 600 or 800 yds, the extra velocity is going to help.

The gas length issue has been brought up but the mid length in a 16" isn't what I would call a hard recoil.

I would venture to say that you see a lot of 16" barrels because of NFA rules, not because of some optimum performance or middle ground. A 10.5" is a hell of a lot more maneuverable than a 16 but that's a 7 month wait, $200 stamp and ass pain when you want to move.

Good article at the link.

http://www.tacticaloperations.com/SWATbarrel

Some will say that a longer barrel is more accurate but 'accuracy' is kind of nebulous. There are a lot of factors working together to try and put a small piece of metal in the same spot, multiple times and a long way away. 

The above is in no way the law. I'm still learning a lot of this stuff so don't take this for gospel.

Baywatch is doing camo dipping. Get what you want and pick your pattern.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

You could just get your ar of choice and use this on it. http://www.camodipkit.com/


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Caution,* opinons* to follow...
> 
> What do you lose with a 16" barrel? Velocity.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

my question is why does it have to be camo? just build one that way its cheaper and you can put what you want on it...never knew an animal that could distinguish black from camo


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I know nothing about building an AR, I have a bad habit of cutting corners and getting in a hurry when I start a project. I already have a black AR, just hought it would be cool to have cammo. Finally, I want to use it to hunt coyotes with a call and from what I've been told and read they are pretty dang smart and will see you if not in good cammo.

The honest answer


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

Take it to Tim Barry (Baywatch Arms). He can camo it up for you.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

cone said:


> Take it to Tim Barry (Baywatch Arms). He can camo it up for you.


 
I have bought guns from Tim before. Is he doing cammo yet?


----------

